# Driving Fun at the Stable



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

*We went out again today*

We took Goldie out on the road today. Apparently he and Honey partied in the pasture last night because he kept falling asleep for the first quarter mile. :lol: He woke up well when he realized that someone was going along with us. A friend was there and she rode her QH along with us. Goldie had a few reminders today. We did a couple of stand at the halt exercises. He did spook a little when a truck came up behind us and passed us by. The truck did not slow and Goldie jumped a little and swung his head. I would have too, considering the darn truck was only a couple of feet away from us going at 35 mph! It did stop about 50 yards ahead of us, presumably to make sure the horse didn't actually spook and run out of control. I appreciated that, though I don't know what he could have done if Goldie was out of control. Our friend on horseback would have been our only outside help. Fortunately nothing bad happened. On the way back we did another halt exercise and the rider went on ahead. Boy, did Goldie act up! He absolutely did not want that other horse to get back to the barn first. Lesson two was that he went when WE said he could go. He was second to arrive at the barn so lesson three was that it doesn't matter who gets there first, the barn is still standing and the hay is still good.

We took Honey into the wash rack for another desensitizing session with the clippers and her ears. We fed her carrots while holding her ear and rubbing the running clippers on her jaw. She did OK but needs more time. More carrots and more love pats.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Lilley said:


> My husband and I went carting yesterday. We did it a little differently than usual. We usually both ride in the cart while one of us drives. Yesterday I drove Goldie in the easy entry cart and Hubby drove Honey in the Meadowbrook cart. We followed each other around the ranch. Goldie was a little antsy and would not stand still at the halt. After about an hour of driving and some practice standing he finally settled down well. Honey is always perfect. She looks so good pulling the Meadowbrook. She just walks along like she is giving tours in Savannah. All in all it was a fun day until we tried to trim Honey's ears. She absolutely hates that. We shaved her chin, nose, bridle path but the ears were a no go. We have to work on that.
> 
> We are getting ready to compete in a pony draft driving event at the Georgia National Fair in October. Hubby and I will be competing against each other! This is my first competition and Hubby's second. Last year he and Goldie won second place. That may be a hard act to follow this year! But it will be fun. This is a draft horse show so there aren't many events we qualify for so Hubby is doing the open over 50 event against the big boys and the under saddle obstacle event. Both events will be with Honey, his mare. I am doing the fun costume contest at the beginning of the show and the cart competition. I don't ride, yet, so that is all I am doing. Wish us luck!!



This sounds like a lot of fun. Hope no marriage counselors are needed after the show.:rofl:

Good luck to you both! 

What is your costume?

The obstacle under saddle class sounds fun.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

* lesson three was that it doesn't matter who gets there first, the barn is still standing and the hay is still good.*

I love lesson three!

Sounds like you are coming along nicely, I am looking forward to following the two Haffie's progress.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Taffy. I'm going to dress up Goldie as "Wigwam" of the My Little Pony toys. We have been calling him my little pony since we got him. I'm going to dress up in PJs , fuzzy slippers (over my paddock boots} and carry a little pony stuffed animal. Goldie will have an Indian headdress with feathers, a bandana and tepees painted on his rump. I'll have all afternoon to groom him for the cart competition so I can take my time cleaning him up. Hey, first place is $100!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*wow sounds like fun.*

in the show ground no raceing like ben hurr lol.
and i hope you both come first.
and your fancy dress can we have pictures please. and the final thing have a great day.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

there will definitely be pictures! the fair show is October 12 so it will be a few weeks.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How about some photos of your costume when you practice. 
I can't remember what vehicles you and your husband are driving. Are you both going to be in the same class ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

This year we will be in one class together. I will drive the Meadowbrook with Goldie and he will drive a paul raburn show cart with Honey. I hope to have lots of pictures to choose from. 

We are trying to get a carting/carriage/wagon club going here. We haven't found any in the local area. Only saddle clubs. it will be a casual and just for fun club to start. Our stable has agreed to allow us to use their ranch as a home base. They have 12 miles or so of dirt roads and a nice arena to practice in. We thought it would be fun to cart down the road and maybe have a picnic and cart back. I'll let you know when we get a facebook page going well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

One more week! How is the driving going?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am SO following this thread!! 
IF I can swing it, Buster Brown goes to my Amish farrier trainer for 3 months of driving training next summer. We'll drop him off, shoe all three, then leave him there while we take the other two out west trail riding. By the end of the summer I'll get to play at driving him with my breaking cart.
*I C A N T A S T E IT!!*
So jealous and happy for you both!! =D


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

TAFFY. the driving is going well. I have had a few spook incidents and managed to handle them without any problem! I took the costume out to try on Goldie and found a small problem with fit so I think I have that fixed now. I'll try it again in a couple of days. I need to try driving in my long skirt so I know how to handle it. That will be in a couple of days too.

I am very excited about the competitions. We are trying to make plans on how to get 2 carts and 2 horses to the fair. Fortunately the fairgrounds are only 15 miles away. hubby will be staying at the fairgrounds on Thursday and Friday nights to be near the horses. ( we have an RV) and I'll be coming home to take care of the dogs each night. Friday morning is the costume contest and the over 50 open driving class that Hubby is in. Then the head to head contest is on at 6:30! I told him I was bringing home a blue ribbon and he could take the red or yellow, which ever.  However, Honey could be hard to beat. She is steady as a rock and has 10 years or more of cart under her harness. 

I hope to have some good photos to post next weekend/


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet you can use/borrow a low riding mower type of trailer to get your carts there, then turn around and drive over the horses. It would be good if you could get a helper to "babysit" your stuff at the show grounds--maybe a horse crazy teenage admirerer?
We transported a breaking cart on the cab of my old truck--1998 Dodge 3/4 T Cummins, my DD's is a 2007 Full T Doolie Dodge Cummins--when we drove the 13 hours to a National Shiloh event, but I don't know HOW we didn't break the front windshield, bc that's how we got it on and off.
DON'T recommend doing that, but we have transported a LOT of stuff and horses to CW Events over the years, so I feel for you.
If you're driving a bumper pull AND you have ramps AND you have a ditch, you might be able to get one or both carts on the back of a truck.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

we have the horse trailer and a flat trailer. A friend of ours has a bigger flat trailer so we may recruit him to haul the carts. we have a couple of helpers to act as grooms and do whatever. I think we have it figured out but maybe we didn't forsee a problem that will come up.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You'll do fine. =D


----------

